
Flyspray: A lesson in how not to monetize open source projects - scrollaway
https://github.com/Flyspray/flyspray/commit/b889759b1805196a5a22de7501b99408f4bd6cd1
======
ricardobeat
As was said in the github thread, it is extremely unlikely that any meaningful
revenue would ever come from adding ads to an open-source PHP project. This
makes no sense at all.

Regardless of that, if the project lacks contributors, and features are not
being developed, it means there is no real demand, and/or the barrier is too
high (complex code etc)? The fact that the project owner himself is not
willing to put down the money/effort for development is already a signal. Who
is this software being written for?

~~~
scrollaway
To be honest, it looks like the owner wanted to make some easy passive income
more than actually fund a dev. It would _never_ fund 30k a year, let alone 60k
like he's hoping to and the fact he didn't back down _immediately_ after it
was mentioned that this would get his adsense account banned screams shady.

------
vlunkr
Looks like a project that needs forking. Although that may be the death of it.

